# The long wait has almost BEGUN!



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

I finally completed the CWP training class today for South Carolina. I still have to mail my paperwork off Monday, but I'm excited. 90 days is a lifetime!


----------



## BigHarleyDude (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats; I mailed my paperwork yesterday here in Arkansas.


----------

